# Abs and Body Fat Percentage



## 33sun33 (May 11, 2006)

At what body fat percentage does ones abs begin to really show?  Do you have to get below 10%?

I have been cutting for the last month or two, and have gotten down to 11.7% body fat.  While I do feel leaner, only my upper abs are showing- sort of like a one and a half pack.  

I wonder, do I just have to cut my bodyfat some more until I have some decent abs?  To what percentage?  

Or is it that I need to strengthen my ab muscles so they can show? To be honest, abs are the most neglected part of my workout.  

Or is it a mixture of the two?  

Im just a little frustrated that my abs still suck, even though Ive dropped almost 7% body fat during my cut.


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2006)

depends on the person and where they hold most of their fat really.  I have seen some powerlifters that have high BF% but still have abs (or etches of abs).


----------



## jasone (May 13, 2006)

Perhaps you need more abdominial development.  I was at 18 percent in the photo I posted.  You can see a little.  I would kill for under 12 percent.  Actually, I'm killing myself right now to get there.  Dieting is a *****.  At 12 percent I'm a six pac I bet.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 14, 2006)

i've cut down to aBout 10-9% but still didnt have abs i wanted, I belived it was because i neeeded to let my body get used to me being lean and having muscle (i was fat/overweight in the past, and lost a good amoutn of muscle by running alot). So im doing a lean bulk and i probably gained 5-8 pounds (most water) and my abs look the same as before when i was 154 lbs, im now 160 something lbs.


----------



## Favre (May 14, 2006)

It's mostly bodyfat% I believe. Yes, genetics and development matter though. Your best bet is to train them with resistance to try and make them grow a little bit, then they will show at a higher bodyfat% and they will really show as you get down below 10%.


----------



## erik5150 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Abs and body fat percentage*

You say you are 11-12% and still see no abs.  Two things contribute.  One, you do need to get down at least 10 percent.  Two, some people's bodies store fat slightly differently than this 10 percent guideline, meaning you may have to go down to 7 or 8 percent the first time to really burn the abdominal fat off.  Then, after it is officially gone, you can go back up to 10% and still see your abs great.


----------



## WATTS (Dec 7, 2006)

the only time i have had a full six pack was then i cut down to 8% BF. but like P-funk said it depends on where you genetically store bodyfat.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 8, 2006)

My gallery photos are at about 13%. You can see some fat, especially lower abs. Last to go in most cases. I hold on to that extra bodyfat because I'm in no hurry. 8% would be my ideal.

I need 10% more muscle mass before this.

In a couple years... I'll think about it. You shouldn't worry either.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Dec 8, 2006)

I think, get below %10 bf then workout ur abs, once u have muscle and definition then even after you get a little increase in bf% u would still have abs.


----------



## Alpha_BY_7 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Your Correct answer sir:*

I have read all of these posts and they seem to be fairly correct. Although one thing has stuck out. The body fat %. The 110% real true amount of body fat you have to have in order to see your abs is between 8 and 6 percent. I also read your post and noticed that you barely work abs but you didn't say what you do. in order to train your abs you (VERY IMPORTANT) you need to work them out every second day with HIGH REPS (20-30). Don't listen to any advertisement and don't buy any book. There is a video on you tube (although old is very useful) that i HIGHLY recommend you watch it is called 8 minute abs. 
I recommend you start with this workout then slowly (every two weeks) add 5 reps to teach movement. this will help you reach your six pack abs goal. today is march 29 2010. you WILL be able to reach 6 pac abs before june 1st. I promise you. good luck and keep strong.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yup to fully see the definition of *ALL* your abs you will need to be around 8% bf.    Also as mentioned, it depends a lot on your genetics and how much you work your abs.  The lower abs will be the last ones to show up.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 29, 2010)

Alpha_BY_7 said:


> I have read all of these posts and they seem to be fairly correct. Although one thing has stuck out. The body fat %. The 110% real true amount of body fat you have to have in order to see your abs is between 8 and 6 percent. I also read your post and noticed that you barely work abs but you didn't say what you do. in order to train your abs you (VERY IMPORTANT) you need to work them out every second day with HIGH REPS (20-30). Don't listen to any advertisement and don't buy any book. There is a video on you tube (although old is very useful) that i HIGHLY recommend you watch it is called 8 minute abs.
> I recommend you start with this workout then slowly (every two weeks) add 5 reps to teach movement. this will help you reach your six pack abs goal. today is march 29 2010. you WILL be able to reach 6 pac abs before june 1st. I promise you. good luck and keep strong.



ugh...not only did you bump a fucking super old thread you want to send someone to an old ass you tube vid, and of course it has a link in it to sell something.  If you stick around here, I'd be surprised!  Nice first post.  

I keep a six pack and visible abs all year round. Maybe this is because of previous training, muscle mass, etc.  But the point is what difference does it make?  And who here is really truly measuring their body fat percentage?  Cut until you see them if you want them!


----------



## GFR (Mar 29, 2010)

33sun33 said:


> At what body fat percentage does ones abs begin to really show?  Do you have to get below 10%?
> 
> I have been cutting for the last month or two, and have gotten down to 11.7% body fat.  While I do feel leaner, only my upper abs are showing- sort of like a one and a half pack.
> 
> ...


Simple, you will have abs when you are in shape. Tape measures, scales and body fat tests are fine I guess, but they really do not matter, how you look matters.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## matt55325 (May 8, 2010)

*lol*

lolnnnnn


----------



## chesty4 (May 8, 2010)

Abs begin in the kitchen.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 8, 2010)

I'm at 13% bf and I have abs from when I cut down to 8% last winter. 

And I've trained Abs once a week for the past couple months, for 3 exercises, 2 sets each. 8 Reps each. 

Want abs? Any form squats, deadlifts, power lifts etc..

Diet is key.


----------



## jmorrison (May 9, 2010)

I am at 16% and you can see my abs.  

Of course every single bit of my bodyfat is stored in my gigantic lovehandles and the spot around my belly-button.  I look kind of funny actually.  Can't wait till they come off.


----------



## AussieAngie (May 9, 2010)

I have abs and my scales say I am 21% bf have no idea, although I lost 2.2lbs this week, so not sure why it says 21% last week it read I was 20%


----------



## kyle64 (May 9, 2010)

I am at 16% or so and my obliques and top part of my abs show a bit which is very encouraging. My lower abs and crotch area are still covered with fat. It seems that is where the fat is concentrated and does not want to go away! I only do abs on Sunday mornings and I do not use weights.


----------



## Rezo (Apr 22, 2013)

dude just keep working at it im onyl 16 and i have a 8 pack.like i only do 1 workout every day and i have for the last 2 years it only lasts like 2 mins but it is insanly effective but dont worry about your abs i didnt and thye look fine so if you need help on a workout or something im happy to help.even though im young still worth a shit


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Around 10-12% the abdominal muscles start to become visible.


----------



## BigKevKris (Apr 26, 2013)

I think I am at about 11% in my avatar


----------



## Mr Persistent (May 3, 2013)

I'm about 15% and mine show more then some of the guys here claiming to be 11% 

I'm just blessed with abs


----------



## Mr Persistent (May 3, 2013)

Abs are partially genetic I think and also they are made in the kitchen course you have to work them but its all about your diet!

This pile of B.S I Constantly read "oh abs are only visable at 10-12% " is a crock of shitttt


----------



## Justliftweights (May 5, 2013)

Run, jog, treadmill, jump rope, eat healthy all there is to it.


----------



## OTG85 (May 5, 2013)

Heavy squats and deads will build ab development.I barley work abs but when I cut they are there.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 5, 2013)

Doesn't everyone have abs at 16?


----------



## AmM (May 5, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Heavy squats and deads will build ab development.I barley work abs but when I cut they are there.



Exactly, the best exercises for abs are squats and deads.


----------



## Merkaba (May 9, 2013)

I agree. Lets dead this certain abs percentage thing. What difference does it make?  Hell most estimates of body fat have a margin of error of at least a few percentage points.  I was 270, natural, which means lots of salt water and bloat, and I still had abs.  I was like 20+ percent back then.


----------

